

International Space Station Comes Together (animation) - imsaar
http://i.usatoday.net/tech/graphics/iss_timeline/flash.htm

======
ugh
It’s quite astonishing that all planned supply ships will _actually_ supply
the ISS.

The good old Russian Progress for cargo, the European ATV for cargo and
boosting the station and the Japanese HTV (not actually in this animation) for
cargo (both pressurized and unpressurized) as well as International Standard
Payload Racks (the ATV can’t bring them up because the ATV docks on the
Russian part of the station and the Payload Racks don’t fit through the
Russian hatches).

All already had at least one successful mission, all will fly again – which is
kinda important, now that the Space Shuttle retires.

The only way to bring people up there will be Soyuz, though. Cheap and
extremely reliable Soyuz but it would still be great to have some sort of
alternative soon.

------
wmwong
It's hard to believe the ISS is 12 years old this year. This is a prime
example of what the world can achieve when we work together. Amazing.

